

What does Paypal (eBay)'s acquisition of Braintree mean for Stripe? - goronbjorn
https://www.quora.com/PayPal/What-does-Paypal-eBay-s-acquisition-of-Braintree-mean-for-Stripe/answer/Patrick-Collison

======
pyfish
The acquisition won't hurt Stripe. It does sound like a solid move for Paypal
if they don't mess Braintree up. Both Stripe and Braintree are good.

